# Evercalm deer herd in a stick



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

Just wanted to say if you going to buy any kinda scents this is the stuff to buy yr after yr I have deer come in and surround me and even sniff where I just walked cause I put it on my boots its awesome stuff

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I am going to try it this year myself.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Where can You buy it at???


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

good old tinks #69 has always worked well for me, but ill try anything. 

http://deerherdstick.com/


----------



## Ben Fishing (Aug 2, 2010)

Gander is currently sold out. :S


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

Dunham sports is where I always get it

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

WOW!!! I went to gander Mtn and their still sold out of the deer herd scent, but they had a double pack of evercalm buck rut scent/testosterone sticks for only a meer $59.99 screw that, I'll stick with tinks


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

ezbite said:


> WOW!!! I went to gander Mtn and their still sold out of the deer herd scent, but they had a double pack of evercalm buck rut scent/testosterone sticks for only a meer $59.99 screw that, I'll stick with tinks


59.00 WOW That's a little steep!


----------

